# Congratulations Marilyn!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm delighted to see that you have been named moderator of this forum. Hope that also means that things are going well for you in your personal life.I have a question. I need to re-do the audio program but I've lost my chart that tells me the order in which to do the tracks. I wrote to Mike asking him to send me another one but I haven't heard anything from him yet. Can you help me?Thanx, Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Evie,Sure I can, just email me at TimeLineUS###msn.comand I will give you the listening schedule. You have the CD program right? Mike is out of the office for a week, and his secretaries may not have opened that email, but I will let them know I am getting it for you.Hope you are fine and things going well for you, and thank you for your kind words.All the best to you and your family.







~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanx, Marilyn.... I will write to the email address you've posted above.Yes, I have the CD program....bought it a couple of years ago.Wish I could say my physical health was good..........







Kind words for a kind lady.... thank you for all of your help.Hugs, Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Evie))))Hope things improve for you and you are feeling better real soon.Hope you were able to catch some of those Northern Lights too!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

((((Evie))) and ((((BQ)))) - Hugs to you both to feel better soon - keep in touch and sending the "good stuff" out to the both of you.My friend in Minnesota said the Northern Lights were spectacular - we had clouds - but I still stood out there hopefully - oh well.Feel better soon, you two... xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yes... the northern lights were spectacular! Vivid bright green & a pinkish red color that danced in an entire circle over our home. It was awesome to look at... but cold....brrrrr...I had my winter jacket on.Hi B.Q. ..... right back atcha....







Thanx again, Marilyn... I was able to print off the schedule from what you sent...







Hugs for both of you, Evie


----------

